# You might be a redneck if... share your stories we need the laughs



## Daxigait (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm going to bring this idea over to a new group of people I need the humor.
Just for laughs let's share chicken and animal things we never thought we would do, and people without animals would never understand. What have you done that lives up to you might be a red neck if???

For example, I took my goat to the vet one day in the front of the truck and laughed myself to tears at people's reactions and double takes.


Or standing in an open barn while we were getting freezing rain blow drying a goat that was recently sick so I could put a blanket on her because she was shivering. It was headed down to three that night so I was worried.

Or washing a chickens butt and blowing her dry.....

What about you?


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Jan 8, 2021)

I have washed a hen before, she was broody and broke several eggs and it was all over her underside. I had my helper dump out the rinse bucket they just filled and refill it with warm water from the house because I didn't want to break her of being broody. The hen went on to continue setting and hatched her remaining two eggs.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 8, 2021)

....if you've ever used bedroom furniture, trash and workshop items to build a processing station.   The outside sink here is supported on upturned bed ends, the killing cones are bleach jugs and the chicken skinner is a repurposed C clamp, though I've since upgraded to a table vise for that chore.


----------



## Alasgun (Jan 10, 2021)

I sure hope this don’t get me banned, i like it here.
”you might be a redneck if” you re-purpose your skinned out coyote carcassas! 
i’d hang them to skin and just leave them on the cord till the next day cause after they froze they were easier to handle. Handle as in “feed the chickens” who relished the extra protien.
well, one day i decided to line a bunch of them up “dog sled” fashion and, well - you can see where that ended up!


----------



## animalmom (Jan 10, 2021)

I like the cut of your jib!


----------



## messybun (Jan 10, 2021)

Where to start? Going out every hour on the hour with molasses water for a goat(spider bite) even though it was freezing cold and rainy. Having multiple dog kennels in the dining/mud room because the young goats were cold and we don’t have a barn. Sleeping next to said goats with a blanket to help them warm up. Drying beach towels  in the dryer so they’re warm and then going and drying off shivering goats. Which might be why my dryer gave out after only 9 years.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 10, 2021)

Alasgun said:


> I sure hope this don’t get me banned, i like it here.
> ”you might be a redneck if” you re-purpose your skinned out coyote carcassas!
> i’d hang them to skin and just leave them on the cord till the next day cause after they froze they were easier to handle. Handle as in “feed the chickens” who relished the extra protien.
> well, one day i decided to line a bunch of them up “dog sled” fashion and, well - you can see where that ended up!


That's about the funniest thing I've ever seen on here!!!!


----------



## Alasgun (Jan 10, 2021)

I'm sure glad that was well received, i hurried home from Church and went straight to my tablet; to see if i still had a happy home or not.

those carcasses really got interesting after the chickens picked them clean, and i mean clean! I had one nailed up on the roof of the old cabin for a while, in a standing posture; and when folks would ask id tell them “we really had a hard winter last year”.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 10, 2021)

Alasgun said:


> I'm sure glad that was well received, i hurried home from Church and went straight to my tablet; to see if i still had a happy home or not.
> 
> those carcasses really got interesting after the chickens picked them clean, and i mean clean! I had one nailed up on the roof of the old cabin for a while, in a standing posture; and when folks would ask id tell them “we really had a hard winter last year”.



My son and I would subscribe to your channel for comedic purposes if you had one.   Extremely funny stuff!!!  I would have loved to see that!


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 10, 2021)

I was thinking they were gonna have to run hard to warm up in the Naked Iditarod .


----------



## Grant (Jan 10, 2021)

Given a newborn piglet mouth to snout resuscitation. We had 200 sows.  I’ve done it too many times to even try to count.


----------



## Alasgun (Jan 10, 2021)

Aha yes, the iditarod. When we first came up here i showed this picture to some real mushers who’s eyes got real big before bursting into laughter. Then they told me how hard the Iditarod is to defend to folks that “know best” for the dogs and how much abuse they suffer while doing something they really love?
i offered to show the folks at the iditarod headquarters (3miles down the road) the picture and tell them “stop whining, people in North dakota run the hair right off they’re dogs”!

sounded good, never happened. Fond memories though.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 11, 2021)

I took a mini horse to a show in a limo once.   Had to walk another one thru an airport and go down the public elevator to ground floor...some surprised looks as it stopped for pick ups at other floors.  He was a perfect gentleman all the way!   

I've taken goats and minis in the truck with me several times.  Some strange looks from other drivers.   One goat kid awoke in time to say hello to a cop who wanted to discuss the speed limit with me.... 

If you own a male horse or 20,  there's that "bean removal" issue that's really hard for a non-horse person to believe.  Yeah, they think you're a pervert!


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Feb 13, 2021)

Went to Walmart last summer saw the riding mower was knocked down in price. Needed one and bought it. No trailer. You should have seen the looks as I shot across the parking lot. Caught the railroad right away and headed home.



Only 3oo yards to the road crossing and 4 streets to go.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 14, 2021)

Used to be a guy who raised purebred show chickens that had a hearse that he used to bring the chickens in their cages/crates/carrying boxes to the shows.  Drove it for years.  Probably got a good deal on it used, and hey, they are pretty roomy inside so he could get alot of chicken carrying boxes in there.  Had good show birds too.


----------



## Alasgun (Feb 14, 2021)

Alaskan bird feeder! no one’s throwing any tomahawk’s this time of year so in the fall after iv’e butchered; i’ll save a couple rib sections and toss one up on the pole for the birds. It draws everything from ravens to the little guys. Today there were 3 magpies on it for a bit. This piece is getting pretty white but they still find edible bits. The bigger birds hang pretty close when it’s still fresh and about this time of year the little guys make up the majority of the visitors.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Feb 14, 2021)

Your two favorite gifts at Christmas; a gift certificate for the  local feed store and a big bag of untreated barley seed for growing fodder.
Fathers day you get another gift certificate at the same feed store and people that know you don't think it's funny... anymore.
Your favorite neighbor saves plastic containers so you can grow fodder in winter.
Somebody tracks mud and hay on the floor at work and the first person blamed is you.
 You plan your garden around what you and your rabbits like to eat and you tried eating new stuff cuz you saw it on a safe for rabbits to eat list.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 14, 2021)

My family is super country but I think I’m the most bravest Of them all I do barrel racing and I ride bucking Broncos here’s a photo of me ignore the other pic that my little sister barrel racing my horse.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 14, 2021)

Ffagirl22 said:


> My family is super country but I think I’m the most bravest Of them all I do barrel racing and I ride bucking Broncos here’s a photo of me ignore the other pic that my little sister barrel racing my horse.View attachment 81637


I’m definitely the most redneck also becuase I’ve done many pregnancy checks on our cows all the time and everyone else but my dad and me refuse to do it.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 14, 2021)

I guess doing AI on cattle, as well as preg checks, makes me a little bit redneck too???? besides the arm up to the shoulder fix a bad presentation..... in below freezing temps because someone got preg you didn't know about until too late .....


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 14, 2021)

Got a local couple( now pushing late 70's)  here that converted a yellow school bus to a cattle hauler.... load 'em in the back and they get hauled home to his farm.  The auctioneer will knock the calves ( he buys steer calves in the 400 + lb range)  off, to the Dull's..... " load em up on the bus......."


----------



## Alasgun (Feb 14, 2021)

It’s hard to ignore a pretty girl who ride’s that well!

it’s neat that you and sis are so involved, im sure your parents are proud of both they’re well rounded young women!


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 14, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> I guess doing AI on cattle, as well as preg checks, makes me a little bit redneck too???? besides the arm up to the shoulder fix a bad presentation..... in below freezing temps because someone got preg you didn't know about until too late .....


Yeah.... ;-;


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 14, 2021)

Alasgun said:


> It’s hard to ignore a pretty girl who ride’s that well!
> 
> it’s neat that you and sis are so involved, im sure your parents are proud of both they’re well rounded young women!


Thank you!


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 14, 2021)

Alasgun said:


> It’s hard to ignore a pretty girl who ride’s that well!
> 
> it’s neat that you and sis are so involved, im sure your parents are proud of both they’re well rounded young women!


Here’s one of my recaps a little while back


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 14, 2021)

Alasgun said:


> It’s hard to ignore a pretty girl who ride’s that well!
> 
> it’s neat that you and sis are so involved, im sure your parents are proud of both they’re well rounded young women!


This was my big sister riding my horse 3 years ago haha didn’t go so well


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 14, 2021)

But then we have our step sister who does jumping and she thinks she’s better than everyone and hates getting her hands dirty so we’re always grooming her horse and mucking her stalls so here’s one of her videos lol we almost taught her horse barrel racing but we’re not that mean so we helped with jumping but we may have slipped a little barrel racing in his blood hehe but lemme hush lol here’s her jumping video


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 15, 2021)

Ffagirl22 said:


> My family is super country but I think I’m the most bravest Of them all I do barrel racing and I ride bucking Broncos here’s a photo of me ignore the other pic that my little sister barrel racing my horse.View attachment 81637


That's a great picture! I admire your courage. 😍
And your little sister is all legs, lol!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 21, 2022)

Had one today and I couldn't not think of this thread.
Upon the purchase of a new car, it is explained THOROUGHLY that sheep are not allowed to ride in the car, and such a plan is assembled to insure that doesn't happen.


----------



## PattyNH (Mar 21, 2022)

My parents had sheep (among other livestock) when I was growing up. I was a "latchkey kid", which I prefer to call well trained.  Starting in 1st grade one of my chores during lambing season was to check on the pregnant ewe right after I got home.  I never once told the nuns at my Catholic school that I'd often end up shoulder deep in a ewe having a hard delivery before starting my homework 😂😂 It was all good though, I knew enough to bring the cordless phone to the barn with me in case I had to call my mom for help! 🙌🐑


----------



## WILLIFORD (Mar 21, 2022)

If you tell your wife your building a shed, and it turns out to be a hen house, for the chickens you weren't quite truthful about either.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Baymule (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Baymule (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Baymule (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Baymule (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Youngfarmer2019 (Dec 1, 2022)

Alasgun said:


> I sure hope this don’t get me banned, i like it here.
> ”you might be a redneck if” you re-purpose your skinned out coyote carcassas!
> i’d hang them to skin and just leave them on the cord till the next day cause after they froze they were easier to handle. Handle as in “feed the chickens” who relished the extra protien.
> well, one day i decided to line a bunch of them up “dog sled” fashion and, well - you can see where that ended up!


This is beyond hilarious


----------



## Youngfarmer2019 (Dec 1, 2022)

Baymule said:


> View attachment 94361


OH MY WOOOORRRD I laughed so hard at this!!


----------

